# Custom 4x12 cab, solid queensland maple panels...



## Suitable (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm still in the designing stage of this build. Need some pro advice on my ideas. I've got a shitload of 400mm wide x 1m long x 30-40mm (final dressed on the router table)

I've got the 4 outside panels ready (35mm dead flat) to start doing the finger joints... I'm going to make it pretty much the same size internaly as a mesa standard 4x12. I'm going to try it frontloaded first. If it sounds too big (boomy) can i put sound deadner fiber cloth inside to tighten up the sound? Would that tighten it up? 


Cheers for your help!!! Pics will come soon!

Steve


----------



## Suitable (Feb 13, 2013)

I forgot to add it be running through an evh 5150 iii 100w head if that makes any difference...


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 13, 2013)

I think you should just go ahead and stick the cloth in there right off the back. All the boutique builders do it and it makes the amps sound amazing. I've been thinking of building myself a 2x12, Mesa spec'd w/ Greenbacks. Let me know how this goes for you and post pics so I can use as a reference please!


----------



## sage (Feb 13, 2013)

I am psyched to hear how this turns out. Are you making a straight cab? And are you oiling or staining it? It would be a shame to tolex over that nice maple. If you choose a wood finish, look at getting some rattan for the speaker grille. Sweet old school Mesa vibe there.


----------



## Suitable (Feb 13, 2013)

Its going to be oiled with orange-tung oil (70% pure tung oil, 30% pure orange oil). Couldn't tolex it!!! Ill have a look for some rattan. Do you know of any suppliers?


----------



## Suitable (Feb 14, 2013)

My thoughts are leaning towards a "Randall" style black metal diamond grill... This allows you to see the oiled timber baffle that grill cloth will cover up. Does grill cloth (well the stuff they sell to the public(eg... Mojotone etc...)) make alot of difference to tone? I would imagine the thicker stuff will dampen alot ofthe highs etc, but say the (mojotones) black matrix compared to a randall grill, would the be a noticable difference in sound?

Thanks for your help! Have to order it this week...

Steve


----------



## capone1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Come on man 

I'm thinking about building a couple of 2x12 cabs now, inspire me


----------



## ej207t (Feb 15, 2013)

definitely watching this space!

if you dont mind me asking, where did you score the qld maple?

i've only ever seen one flamed piece at a timber yard in south melbourne and man it was one of the most amazing things i've ever seen.

and the guy didnt want to sell it to me


----------



## Suitable (Feb 15, 2013)

None of it is flamed unfortunately, flamed (so ive been told) come through next to knots in the trunk. Its all has a nice grain to it, I wanted nice dense slabs (void free) for this cab. I oiled up an off cut this arvo with the orange tung oil... Loving the look of it!!! I got it from Innisfail saw mill in north queensland. I pretty much grabbed all they had of it... Want to make a custom seven out a few pieces too! 

Pics will come as soon as I can work out how to upload them from my phone... Got the front baffle glued/biscuted together and the 4 outside panels dressed and machined to width, starting the finger joints tomorrow for the main frame and hopefully get the dado's done for the baffle also... Im going to brace all corners with 25x25 also for extra strength a ensure its sealed good an propper. Speakers arrived today too!!!


----------



## Suitable (Feb 25, 2013)

So finally I got some time to sit down and upload some pics! Its getting there slowly!!! 

Started off by making a router table...







Dressed them all... Long prosses but well worth it!






Got the front baffle biscuted and glued up...






Sanded...






Started marking out the finger joints...






They work 










Rebated the sides, top and base for the front baffle to be housed in (fits )






Made up a jig to cut the 11.1" holes for the Celestions...














Rebated them so the speakers will sit flush...






Made some rubber gaskets for the speakers and trimmed them flush with the 1/4"...






Started dilling all the holes in the internal baffles...






Sanded and starting to round the edges...






Then finally glued it all together!!!


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 25, 2013)

God I can't wait to see and hear the end result. Nice work man!


----------



## Suitable (Feb 25, 2013)

Got all the bracing and supports in...









Painted the front baffle black for the black matrix grill cloth thats going on it 





Then.......... This turned up at my door....










Fuck yeah!!! just got to wait for the powertranformer to turn up n get that installed... By then the cab should be done! 

eeeehhhhhhhhhhhh sorry for the long post, its turning up a treat though!


----------



## Suitable (Feb 25, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> God I can't wait to see and hear the end result. Nice work man!



Cheers! I hope it sounds good after all this work!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 25, 2013)

That 's really turning into a work of art.
What's this going to weigh when all the speakers are in, and is it getting casters?
If so, I'd bite the bullet and order a set of those mesa 3" track-loc.


----------



## Suitable (Feb 25, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> That 's really turning into a work of art.
> What's this going to weigh when all the speakers are in, and is it getting casters?
> If so, I'd bite the bullet and order a set of those mesa 3" track-loc.



Not too sure yet how much its going to weigh in at finished yet... shouldn't be too bad as its maple instead of the intended bloodwood it was supposed to be, maybe when the find another fallen log ill get a bloodwood one!  Would be good having two different tonewoods next to each other, add more fullness to the sound that's for sure.

At the moment I'm going timber (qld maple) skids and a "harden the [email protected]$& up" approach to moving it... When she's all done Ill chuck on the scales and see what she way's in at. Those mesa castors are removeable arnt they? 

Forgot to add got some oxygen free 10G twin pure copper cable today too! Just waiting on all the hardware now... [email protected]$& I got to make a 7 axe after this too!!! Thinking neck through... first build... thoughts?


----------



## capone1 (Feb 25, 2013)

DAMN. Looking good dude.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 25, 2013)

Suitable said:


> Those mesa castors are removeable arnt they?


 
They click on or off in about ten seconds total for all four, and only have two thick screws per mounting plate. Best system out there IMO, but pricey.


----------



## Underworld (Feb 25, 2013)

Shit. This cab looks like a tank!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 25, 2013)

Damn that looks really nice. I'd be very curious to compare this to other cabs out there on how it sounds!


----------



## Suitable (Feb 26, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> They click on or off in about ten seconds total for all four, and only have two thick screws per mounting plate. Best system out there IMO, but pricey.



Sweet! Sounds good! Do you have them? Can you give me a base mesurment so I can set the timber skids up so they'll all work when I put them on later? Ill order them when I get the second cab underway. Do you get them from Mesa? Cheers for your help!

Plugged the amp in at a mates today... WOW! The misses told me to go have a wank over it for a bit ha ha ha  

I missed the post today but I think the grill cloth and hardware is here!!! Won't be long now 

Cheers all for the compliments! Wouldn't mind doing an a/b next to some cabs to see how it sounds. You think I should still put the fibre dampener cloth in?


----------



## Suitable (Feb 27, 2013)

It was only the air upholstery stapler I ordered for doing the the grill... too keen!! 

Got it all sanded nice to 120grt, routed the edges with a 1/2" radius bit so the corners will match the round perfect. Just starting to oil it now starting with 120 wet n dry paper... fuck yeah!!! Nice grain!!!


----------



## Suitable (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey all.

I was going to solder the speaker wire to the speakers, a thought just crossed my mind about using those clips instead? Whats your opinions and recommendations on this?

Cheers for your help!

Ps... more pics coming soon


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 28, 2013)

Suitable said:


> Sweet! Sounds good! Do you have them? Can you give me a base mesurment so I can set the timber skids up so they'll all work when I put them on later? Ill order them when I get the second cab underway. Do you get them from Mesa? Cheers for your help!


 
Here's some good pics of them being installed on an Orange cab.
Guitar Gear Acquisition Syndrome: Orange PPC412HP8 modified with Mesa/Boogie Track-Lock&#8482; Removable Casters

Pricey, and it'd be nice if they sold the mounting plates seperately also, that way the wheels could be swapped over to any cab.
Mesa Wear Product Directory

the plates are about 3 3/4" X 2 3/4" (approx.)
3" and 2" wheel sets are same price, I like the 3" on my mesa cab because it makes it seem larger lol.

Also, on the mesa cabs they're factory installed to be clicked in from the inside (opposite of the above orange cab pics) due to the rubber feet being on the outside.






Quick-connects are the shit if you're going to do speaker comparisons/flipping, but nothing beats a good solder job for permanent.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 28, 2013)

Looking bad ass dude and you've chosen an excellent amp.


----------



## Suitable (Mar 1, 2013)

Cheers buddy! Just hoping it sounds good too 

Got the back all sorted with the gasket and panel (still no hardware yet) so no rebate/hole for the mono/stereo jack plate. I ordered mesa style handles that need large holes cut into the sides, so im re thinking the handles, found so black heavy duty road case handles on ebay that will only need to be rebated 12mm in (so no hole, more timber, better sound im hoping). Still pondering that bit... Also got the timber skids done! I made them 740mm long but put the outside screws 120mm back from the edge so when the time comes to put the trac-lock castors on i just cut them back, re dress them and use the same screw holes. Easy as! Thanks TRENCHLORD for the measurments and info! Hopefully get the grill frame sorted tomorrow ready for when the rest of the stuff comes, then its just oil oil oil oil oil oil oil till the rest of the gear comes. 

Will post more pics tomorrow!!!

Cheers


----------



## Suitable (Mar 1, 2013)

Ps... Good call... Might go quick connecters at first (X patern mono L/R stereo, X patern stereo, V30's bottom K100's top, V30's top K100 bottom, few switcharoonies to do) then once happy Ill solder them in.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, go quickconnects and frontloaded.
makes for easier swapping and you can really try to make tha cab airtight (with rearloadeds this is always a bit more difficult, as the back really has to be removable, whereas woth frontloadeds that's not necessary).

Looks great


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 1, 2013)

Lookin pretty solid!

Great job so far.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll be very curious to hear which way you end up prefering the speakers (after of course you've had some time to settle in with it).
I'm with ya on the handles thing. I'd think it would always be better to have handles that were attached some other way than chopping big holes in the sides lol.
That's why I like the mesa 212s (as far as 212s go).


----------



## Suitable (Mar 1, 2013)

Scattered Messiah said:


> Yeah, go quickconnects and frontloaded.
> makes for easier swapping and you can really try to make tha cab airtight (with rearloadeds this is always a bit more difficult, as the back really has to be removable, whereas woth frontloadeds that's not necessary).
> 
> Looks great



This one is a bit of a hybrid. Its front loaded annd their rebated in so they'll be flush with the face allowing me a thinner grill frame, the rear panel frame has a thin rubber gasket on it, and the rear panel has srew holes the same size as the screws and set around 100mm apart so when you torque the screws to 54Nm each no air should escape. I need the removable rear panel as Ill be moving wires in all sorts of directions as I switch the speakers around, the rear panel has 43 screws and rebated washes holding it in place. It shouldn't move at all and not let any air out either. Its also 37mm thick so shouldn't vibrate at all. Ill post more pic this arvo so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Suitable (Mar 4, 2013)

Bit of an update...

First off got the back panel all ready with 1 coat of 50/50 orange tung oil and turps...





Then sanded the whole thing back and rounded all the corners using a 1/2" radius 1/4" router bit, made the skids and put them on too...





Put the first coat of oil on 50/50 blend as above and sanded it in with 120 grit wet n dry...





Started making the gasket for the rear panel...





Gasket done and chamfered the inside edge so it lines up with the rear panel...





Rear panel installed with all 43 10g ss pan head screws and rebated washes...





My Guard Dog making sure no one touches it!!!





First coat of full strength orange tung and made sure my guard dog was back on the prowl...





Still messing around with the grill and the hardware still hasnt turned up yet so just twiddling thumbs now really... Loving the color of the Qld Maple though! Might get started on making a template for the 7 I think!

Cheers all!


----------



## Thep (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazing work! looks gorgeous


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 4, 2013)

The custom mantis cab lol.
This thing is becoming an oager, can't wait to hear what the final weight is.
That's a metric ton of screws on the back. Should hold I think lol.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 4, 2013)

This looks really good and damn sturdy! Great work, man.


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome build!


----------



## Mehnike (Mar 5, 2013)

Bejeebus that looks incredible. The love put into that thing! I could be blind and still see it.


----------



## AwDeOh (Mar 5, 2013)

What part of Aus are you in dude? I'm in the South Island of New Zealand, let me know when you're about to crack this up and I'll see how it sounds over here


----------



## Suitable (Mar 5, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> The custom mantis cab lol.
> This thing is becoming an oager, can't wait to hear what the final weight is.
> That's a metric ton of screws on the back. Should hold I think lol.



The theory behind the amount of screws and the gasket is to make sure its airtight like a front loaded cab is (aka glued in) Im hoping its enough to keep it that way with the option of being able to remove the back if needed. Im thinking brand name "OVERKILL CABS" (tm copyright as of 1.3.13)  As for weight, i coulnd give a rats how heavy it is as long as it sounds horn! (Till i need to move it that is )


----------



## Suitable (Mar 5, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> What part of Aus are you in dude? I'm in the South Island of New Zealand, let me know when you're about to crack this up and I'll see how it sounds over here



Im on the coast in mission beach north qld, Ill point it your way when I get it going! Let me know when you have a north easterly wind blowing and you may hear it on a calm day!  

Anyone know what bluegum timber goes for a tone wood? They just rang me up saying they have a shitload in. Its a dense rich red timber... Not bloodwood but could be an option for overkill cab no 2...?


----------



## AwDeOh (Mar 5, 2013)

Aussie Les Paul Tele thing [Archive] - Telecaster Guitar Forum

Some talk in there about Blue Gum, the guy build a Les Paul using it for the fretboard. I say give it a try, or atleast grab some and see how it looks.

A Selection of Tasmanian Timbers | TASMANIAN TONEWOODS

That site says it can have a nice looking 'Gum Vein Burl' figure in it, so it might be worth looking at for a body.


----------



## Suitable (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm also in the middle of building a tv cabinet that I'm going to use some bluegum for the main frame. Might run down there tomorrow and pick it all up. problem is the widest they have is 200mm x 50mm. it's heavy as f;() too! Should have quite a bit left over to make something out of...


----------



## Suitable (Mar 7, 2013)

Picked up some blue gum as close to quarter sawn as possible (50mm thick so should be able to get it in the table saw, same with the Queenland Maple) and some flamed slabs for wings . Should have enough to do 2 neck through necks (ordered some flamed blue gum for the second one).

Got home and all my hardware and jacks have arrived! Pics coming soon!


----------



## Suitable (Mar 11, 2013)

More updates...

Been waiting alot for paint to dry so its been slow lately...

Heres the grill cut, dressed and sprayed with matte black epoxy enamel...






Stapled the Black Matrix grill cloth on from mojotone...





Came out straight and tight (Hair dried it just to make it tighter again though)





Put the corners on and tested the grill for fit (Perfect!) 





Just waiting for the pull tabs to dry so I can put them on then staple on the black piping, and couldnt get black screws for the handles and jack plate so had to spray them with epoxy enamel too... waiting for them to dry also... not long now!!!  More coats of orange and tung oil... up to 1200 grit now, starting to look like glass 

More to come soon.


----------



## patdavidseven (Mar 11, 2013)

looking forward to seeing the finished product dude!


----------



## Suitable (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, in Australia we all have pet kangaroo's. Here's my pet kangaroo called Skip... 





Back to the point...
Well its that time... Speakers 





Here are the handles installed... I actually preffer the look of them over the massive mesa ones so Im glad I went with them!





First G12-K100 going in 





All in X pattern...





Rear view... 










Grill velcro and screwed on...















Back Pannel polished and jack plate installed...









All wired up and done!!!


----------



## Suitable (Mar 15, 2013)

Didn't get any rear shots but you know anyway...

Now this is how I wired it up as per the the wiring diagram that came with the jack plate...





From the above photo's of the jack plate, Im guessing the ohmage thats written on it is for a 4x12 with 16 ohm speakers yeah? All mine are 8 ohm... I'm crap with all the electronics physics sides of things but am I right to say that in MONO mode the R input (which is on the left when you look at it (says 4 Ohms...)) will now be 2 Ohms (as I have 8 Ohm speakers) and the L Jack (one on the right as you look at it (Says 16 Ohms)) will now be an 8 Ohm mono input.? Then when it is in STEREO mode it will be 4 Ohms per side instead of the labled 8 Ohms? Help will be greatly appriciated!!!

I still cant crank it up yet anyway as Im waiting on a step down tranformer to power my amp ... Very painfull!!!

But yeah she's all good to go! Cant wait to hear it!!!

Cheers all for the help, info and support!!! Legends!!!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Mar 15, 2013)

Well done! I would happily pay you to build me one, based on what I've seen here.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 15, 2013)

That's a pretty sweet 'roo you got there. 

Awesome job on the cab dude! I definitely think that you could make some nice cash doing stuff like this. The work is really nice and clean.


----------



## joebalaguer (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks great man! I'm sure it sounds huge!


----------



## Suitable (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheers all!

Ill have to make a second one to work out the time taken properly for a price. Now I know exactly all the methods, measurements etc... Should be a lot quicker the second time round. Plus I have all the jigs made ready to go too. See how it goes. 

Can anyone tell me if I'm right about the wiring?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 16, 2013)

Wired as such with each side of the cab being essentially it's own 4ohm side, it will be really easy to play through one side only (remember of course to change to 4ohm output on head).
It will then be easy to instantly compare between the V30 up side, and the V30 down side (which I like better with my pair of 212 cabs).
If you like the V30 down side way better, then it's likely you'd like both sides as such, and vise-versa of course.

Also, I was thinking (stand back lol),

if you end up wondering how it might sound if more decoupled (like on wheels) but don't want to hack those slat boards, you could always install some nice rubber feet on the slats.
That way it'd be an extra bit higher than a cab with normal rubber feet, but wouldn't be quite as disconnected as with large casters.

Just something to consider if it's a little muddy or just want some bottom grip (not that that heavy beast would have a problem moving on it's own).


----------



## Suitable (Mar 17, 2013)

Sweet! So I was right then, I know what to set my the head to now! Still waiting for this transformer... Hope its not muddy or flubby after all that! Still haven't weighed it yet, got to get some scales, but just trying to push it on the skids is a effort! See how it goes...

Reat view...






Cheers


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow 

Well done mate... Well done.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 17, 2013)

Just for head safety sake, it's always a good idea to check the cab in all scenerios (left side, right side, and all speakers together) before actually hooking up the head.

Any cheap mutimeter will do. Since yours is halfed it should read around the low 3s for each imput when in stereo mode, and around high 6s when mono.

Doubtful you'd have any issues, but just in the case of a bad connection or wire it's better to be safe than put stress on a great head.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVGs6Ru0uEs


----------



## Suitable (Mar 18, 2013)

Very true! Have to dig up my multi meter... I know its somewhere


----------



## Suitable (Mar 19, 2013)

Found it and did the test. In MONO, left jack (as you look at it) gives a 2.0 Ohm reading on my multimeter, the right jack reading flickers between 7.5 and 7.4 Ohms. In STEREO, left jack reads 3.9Ohms and right jack is 3.9 Ohms also. So that means good connections and my head (my actual one ) was right about the Ohms (there's a first time for everything ). Did the battery test and there is a loud pop from all speakers any mode and any jack. So it should be all good to fire up! Cheers for that link TRENCHLORD, helped heaps! Now where the fuck is this transformer!!!


----------



## AwDeOh (Mar 20, 2013)

^ Who's transporting it dude? I'll call them and abuse them for delaying my pleasure hearing how this monster turns out.

LEMME AT UM!


----------



## Suitable (Mar 20, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> ^ Who's transporting it dude? I'll call them and abuse them for delaying my pleasure hearing how this monster turns out.
> 
> LEMME AT UM!



Ha ha ha!  Cheers buddy for the help! But I'm not a name dropper! Ill give them another call today to see what's going on. Might tell em to turn around and give me my money back and go with a different transformer company! Any recommendations anyone? I need 1000 watts to run this beast safely on 240V. Might have to go for a Jaycar one but their more than the official transformer and the labor to install it!


----------



## AwDeOh (Mar 21, 2013)

I guess it all depends what you're buying from Jaycar, I've picked up some good cheap stuff with components, and got bent over the barrel buying a car laptop charger.

Stick with the original plan. I just like to walk into threads and stir up the pot in the hope that people will post more pics to keep everyone happy.


----------



## Suitable (Mar 22, 2013)

All good! I rang them up and asked them about it... It still hasn't been sent... Asked them about the transformer again n they said it would make my amp hum using it... and with what they were saying, it doesn't meet the Australian standards that their website and labeling states it meets!?!? Get fuct! Refund!  Rang a different company that I've been looking at their transformers for a while (different internals, copper wind instead of square magnet and full thermal protection etc...) got a better price than the other company and should have it by Friday! Hope so!!!


----------



## AwDeOh (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## PatF (Mar 24, 2013)

Suitable- That is the most killer cab i've ever seen.

The thing with the 9-volt battery test is that you have to watch all the speakers excurse outwards so they are all in phase with each other. If they are wired backwards it will suck the speaker inward.

You are probably already aware of this, but just in case.

Those Auralex Gramma's are pretty cool for decoupling from the floor. You could DIY one easy. But, yhis thing might smash it flat.


----------



## Suitable (Apr 13, 2013)

Fuck me!!! All this waiting around on shit... Not good!!! Got about 6ish+ hrs play time on the cab as is now finally... Just the skids as is nothing else... Amp I have got up to 3/4 power (have a 15 month old around when I can get a chance to play it so cant really go past that atm, misses and pots and pans etc...) in stereo mode (4Ohm)... Ive got real problems... It doesnt want to fart or rattle or sound anything less than tight and big? I put the bass up to full on the amp (any channel) and its clean sounding (well clean in channel 1) channel 2 and 3 are rather gainy but no flub or fart or mud... It just sounds FUCKING AMAZING no matter what I do!!!??? My 7 is in drop A and no flub or fart or mud with the bass on full... I dont have an 8 string but when I fininsh my rythum 7 string guitar Ill string it up so its just the low 7 strings on an 8 and try it then... Im waiting on a SM57 that spossed to come with my Jackson that was ordered in Jan............... When that arrives Ill do some recordings with it to see how it sounds on "tape" (actually got an mbox but just like using old school termanology to mess with all you really young ones out there ). But Fuck, this this sounds FUCKING BRILLIANT!!! Excuse my french but there really in no other term for it! Ive play Orange cabs (muddy) mesa cabs (farty (well the recto 412 at least)) Marshall (well........) this thing takes them all!!! All the fucking around with thiels and calculating and a whole lot of  has definatly paid off!!! Mind you it does sound better cranked!!! Need to take a day off work and send my misses out for a few hrs I think!  FUCK YEAH!!! Stoked  Plus a mate is coming up soon from the south coast (his band supported ACDC right through their world tour) so mabye get a sale out of that too  Did I say im stocked it sounds fucking brilliant?!?!?  Sorry for the long post but it was a long wait to hear the end result (BRILLIANT CLEAN DEATH CORE METAL BLUES CLASSICAL WHAT EVER!!!)

Ps. Cheers TRENCHLORD for all your help!


----------



## Suitable (Apr 13, 2013)

Ps. AwDeOh give me a time so I can tell the misses to take the young one out and Ill boom it your way


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 13, 2013)

Haha! Glad you're so stoked man.. and you're still waiting for the transformer right?

Methinks you should put together a detailed build plan if you've still got the measurements. I dare say there might be a few people here who'd be interested in building a cab that sounds good on a guitar detuned lower than grandma's boobs.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 13, 2013)

Now if we could just get you to move to the U.S. and set up a manufacturing center here so we don't have to pay so much shipping. lol
I bet shipping would be like $500 on that beast.


----------



## Suitable (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah I got the new transformer! I forgot to update... Still waiting on the internal 1 but this stepdown one is silent and made correctly, theres no hum, so will be perfect for the time being. Its only going to live in my studio till I can get a decent album going then the actual need of the internal one will be relivent. 

Hmmm plans ay... Ha ha I dont know about that... There could be some good coin to be made! Ill see what my mate thinks when he comes up and take it from there. Shipping would be a bit, but Ive been thinking about that and maybe selling them speakerless and include a wiring diagram, less weight to freight and then the client can put what ever speakers they like in there. Also thinking about making a road case for it with castors... Ive got another mate in sydney who a sound producer at studio 301 so will be aiming the market directly at studios first (as it so fucking heavy!!! Still have to weigh it loaded yet though...) plus it just looks like a high end piece of furniture . Hmmm still dont know yet. We'll see how it performs with a drop E 8 string (could I even try a bass through it?) as want to be sure as shit that its tight all the way through the frequencys. Its quite a bit bigger than a Mesa Recto 412 so has there big sound yet tight like a deizel cab but not from being tiny volume of air and made solid... Its hard to describe! Just have to hear it!!!


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 14, 2013)

I was supposed to go do a thesis at 301 to finish my audio engineering degree, but the prospect of getting paid to do sound drunk was far too tempting.

What band is your mate in that's opening for ACDC? Not Airborne by any chance?


----------



## Suitable (Apr 14, 2013)

Drunk sound! How could you pass that up!? 

"Calling all cars". They toured with ACDC on their last world tour. Theyve been pretty quiet as of late but their ep rocked, the album was ok but they started getting more mainstream after that... Need to bash him over the head when he arrives to try and get the sound back


----------



## Fiction (Apr 14, 2013)

^ I agree, early calling all cars were great. I remember hearing them early last year on triple j


----------



## spilla (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks great man! and i cant wait to hear some clips from it. Now, care to share what brands of tung oil/orange oil you used. Im been testing some tung oil/metho on some scraps for a guitar im building thats made from Qld maple so any help would be greatly appreciated, also why did you use orange oil instead of metho, i assume you were using it so the tung oil drys faster but why use orange oil? Did it help bring out the color or help dry faster?


----------



## hairychris (Apr 15, 2013)

Now *that* is what I call a cab. Love it!


----------



## sage (Apr 15, 2013)

Outstanding work. I'm glad this turned out as well as it did for you. Queensland Maple is a really close cousin to Koa. That thing must weigh a metric fucktonne with all that wood in there.


----------



## Suitable (Apr 15, 2013)

spilla said:


> Looks great man! and i cant wait to hear some clips from it. Now, care to share what brands of tung oil/orange oil you used. Im been testing some tung oil/metho on some scraps for a guitar im building thats made from Qld maple so any help would be greatly appreciated, also why did you use orange oil instead of metho, i assume you were using it so the tung oil drys faster but why use orange oil? Did it help bring out the color or help dry faster?



Cheers mate! First, used turps to thin the tung oil rather than metho as it will make it soak in deeper than using metho which will avaporate alot quicker leaving the oil on top (if that makes any sense?)

The reason for the orange oil, its makes the tung oil slightly more clear/golden than straight tung oil. I used to used straight tung oil ages ago but after a while of the furniture sitting there (years) mildew forms in the film leaving a spoty effect, the slight acidity in the orange oil eliminates the mildew from forming, so you have a nice natural finish that the client will have for many years to come, still have to wipe it over every 3-6 months with it though but you dont have to worry about the timber going mouldy at all.

I used to mix it myself, but now I just buy "Howards Orange Tung furniture blend". You get it online on there site. I still thin the first 3 coats with 50% turps, then reduce the turps every coat till around the 6th coat and start going full strength. Smells awesome too! 

Wheres the build thread for you qld maple axe? Let me know how you go. Im about to cut the wings on mine  exciting times!!!


----------



## Suitable (Apr 15, 2013)

sage said:


> Outstanding work. I'm glad this turned out as well as it did for you. Queensland Maple is a really close cousin to Koa. That thing must weigh a metric fucktonne with all that wood in there.



Cheers mate! Yeah I love it! And the sound it makes! Cant wait till the speakers have broken in! 

Theres a bloke up here that had some Koa slabs when I was sourcing timber for it. I asked him about getiing Queensland Maple slabs (he didnt have any at the time) he said it would be double what thoe koa is... I was going to get the Koa of him but checked out my usuall supplier before handing over the cash... He was dreaming how much he wanted! Would have been $1000 AUD just for the timber to build this thing! 

Its actually not that heavy (still have to weigh it...) , and for the sound it makes I think the weight is perfect, heavy and solid = great sound!


----------



## spilla (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for that info man, thats incredibly helpful. I havnt started a build thread yet as my progress has been quite slow (I started this over a 1 year ago) but lately ive done a fair bit on it and will probably start a thread for it soon.


----------



## Suitable (Apr 16, 2013)

No dramas! Please do! More info on builds the better I think!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Apr 16, 2013)

Aw man that thing looks heavy, but a very nice build. I take it you dont plan to put in the back of a van every weekend?


----------



## Suitable (Apr 16, 2013)

Hopefully 1 day!  but its not that bad, honestly. I really got to get some scales and weigh it! The sound of it is unreal! If I was gigging, ill make a road case with castors, and 2 people can lift this easy. For a studio (which is its intended to stay in) the sound is incredible! And the weight doesnt affect anything. Its a peice of furniture that sounds briliant! 

I betta go get some scales and see what it weighs... When I finally get to make one out of bloodwood/blue gum that will be heavy as but sound wise, wicked! About to start cutting/routing the wings of my rythum seven string (tuned to drop E with a 0.085 bass string for that) so will really test the solidness of it then! But Im fucking stocked with the sound and weight of it! It is called Heavy Metal for a reason  those that move it just have to lay off the go go glass to keep their bone strength up


----------



## Suitable (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm tired of waiting for this blue gum to dry out properly to finish these 7's, so I'm goings to grab some more of this qld maple and make a couple of 2x12's in the same manner as this 4x12b cab. I'm thinking ill keep one of the 2x12's and sell the other. Ive ordered 4 new speakers (2 x V30's and 2 x G12K100's Celestions) and will pick up the timber next Tuesday. Got to order handles, corners and grill cloth etc... yet. Im thinking the same cloth for the one ill keep to suit the 4x12b but unsure still on what type of cloth others would prefer on the 1 I'll sell. They're going to be tough cabs like this one and will sound f..king brilliant so whoever buys it will be stoked I'm 100% sure!

Any thoughts or suggestions on the cloth? Or should I just go with the black   ? It works very well


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 25, 2013)

Nope, you're cut off. No more advice until we hear sound clips, mate.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, wow, WOW! 

I really wish you were in Cali to build me a 212! or a 410!!


----------



## Suitable (Jul 25, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> Nope, you're cut off. No more advice until we hear sound clips, mate.



 yeah your right! I'm waiting on my father in law to send my m-box, mixer, etc... I should have it in a couple of weeks now!!! Its f..king depressing not having em!!! But the amp/cab is a great placebo to help keep my mind off it


----------



## Suitable (Jul 25, 2013)

Despised_0515 said:


> Wow, wow, WOW!
> 
> I really wish you were in Cali to build me a 212! or a 410!!



Cheers  Im glad you like it 

I could probably do an un loaded 2x12 which would put the shipping price down a bit... Id have to check. The 4x12b is f..king huge in size, weight but best of all sound!

Any sugestions for the grill?


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 25, 2013)

Suitable said:


> yeah your right! I'm waiting on my father in law to send my m-box, mixer, etc... I should have it in a couple of weeks now!!! Its f..king depressing not having em!!! But the amp/cab is a great placebo to help keep my mind off it



I know that feeling, been waiting on my step-mother to send a huge box of luthier tools back from Australia for a year now.. HOPEFULLY in the next week it'll be on it's way.


----------



## Suitable (Jul 25, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> I know that feeling, been waiting on my step-mother to send a huge box of luthier tools back from Australia for a year now.. HOPEFULLY in the next week it'll be on it's way.



I thought I told you ages ago I would gladly get that box "for" you...  

Hopefully the waiting game ends soon!


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 25, 2013)

Hah no chance! There's a brand new Schaller Floyd (which I'll try sell to pay for a Hannes), set of Schaller M6's, and about US$1000 worth of Stew Mac stuff..


----------



## Suitable (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds like a great box thats holding you back from the next build! They just dont understand  

Anyone with any suggestions on the grill? Black matrix it will be then.


----------

